# Interior design ideas



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to dress up my interior before the GA16 meet in August but I really have no idea what to do or how to begin. I need some ideas, no i wont copy them entirely but just to see what looks good and what doesnt. Only thing i did to the interior was some aftermarket pedals and blue bulbs behind the gauges.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Can't go wrong with a carbon fiber theme....carbon fiber knob, pedals, dash kit, gauge bezel. Or you could a brushed aluminum theme, it's up to you. Try these places out.

www.autoanything.com <--- Dash kits, steering wheel covers

www.woodtrim.com <---pretty much the same thing as the other site

I'm trying to do a carbon fiber theme in my car, so far I have the shift knob and....that's it...lol. After I get a short shifter I'm gonna probably get some pedals, gauge bezel, then eventually the dash kit. I just really like the way carbon fiber looks, but I don't have a bunch of money to drop on all of that stuff right now.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i agree with the carbon fiber theme. i currently have the momo carbon shift knob and that guage bezel off of ebay. you can get a real carbon dash kit for $145 from veneerz.com...thinkim spellin it right or a fake one for about 110. this includes everything and also shows what parts it will cover. a cheap way of dressing up the interior is buying some interior primer and spray in a can. alot of people do this and they are available in all sorts of colors. but with carbon fiber...you can get it in any color also, and the pieces would cover the things you probably would have painted anyway. just my $.02


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Are these dash kits removable? I know on ebay it appears as though they use 3m double sided tape to apply it... therefore I would think it to be difficult to get off.


Should I ever decide to sell my car I wouldn't want to leave that stuff in there. I know that I passed up many cars I would have otherwise bought due to changes that made me wonder what OTHER changes might be under the hood.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,

-Get vynil/leather/non-cloth seats in any color you plan to coordinate with. 
-Match the door handle surround to this color/material. Then paint/sticker the window button/door pull plastic piece to this color. 
-Match the bezel for the cluster as well as the plastic surround.
-color coordinated seat belts.
-Also you can do the radio/HVAC/hazard/defrost surround. 
-If possible paint the vents for the A/C although that is close to impossible to pull off cleanly. 
-You could always paint the back side and mount of your center rear view mirror.
-Also paint the HVAC knobs themselves and mask off the light area, unless you have EL faces in which that light doesn't matter. 
-Floor neon in a matching color.
-HVAC faces in a complimentary color.
-Guage faces in a complimentary color.
-Maybe your radio face could match?
-Don't paint the center console or dash.
-maybe a new color dome light bulb, although it has to be useful, not just pretty.
-a knew shift knob isn't too bad if you drive stick.
-same with the e-brake.
-get color matched carpets, or carpet inserts, or that fake diamond steel bed liner look.
-unless new pedals are more functional than the factory ones, don't change them.
Remeber, nothing garish. Keep it mild on the colors, and match the seats as close as you can. They are the most prominent piece to the interior, so as long as you coordinate or accent off them, you should be ok. 


Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the dash kits are removable. without any help, they would be near impossible to remove or you might break the pieces taking thenm off. to do so you would need a heat gun or a hair dryer which would loosen the adhesive stuff. i used that method to take the factory pinstripes off my car.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I still have one more pinstripe to go. Its a grey one. I managed to peel off the red one. Hair dryer?? how long do i have to leave it pointed on there?? Is there anything i can buy to remove it like goo off??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just left mine on there a few seconds...just enough to loosen the glue. but i didnt have to use it too much bc mine were coming off anyway. you could use somethin like goo gone..or do like i did and just wash it real well.


----------

